
Merb and Rails to merge: an inside opinion - Anon84
http://blog.engineyard.com/2008/12/23/the-merb-rails-merger-announcement-an-inside-opinion
======
smoody
Egads. Next thing you know Apple and Microsoft will be merging OS X and
Windows 7. After all, they're both trying to accomplish the same thing, right?
;-)

I don't use either framework, but this announcement saddens me in part because
competition REALLY IS a good thing (that's my logical argument) and, to be
honest, I would not have minded seeing DHH get served a slice of humble pie
(that's my emotional argument).

That said, I have a new found admiration for DHH. He saw the writing on the
wall and instead of just waiting for his macro-framework to become irrelevant,
he chose to follow in the footsteps of Microsoft and "embrace and extend"
Merb. Well done!

